# My 2 pond rats!



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

They are wet at every possible opportunity ...


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Love it! They are real little water babies by the looks of things  My dog is the opposite


----------



## MoonStr80 (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG I was tempting to look on this post, I was afraid I was going to look at a 2 kg rats :blush2:

I'm glad I click on title to this post to see two beautiful dogs, the one with short haired coat looks like Johnnie my Beagle/Lab mix


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub:

Awrrh,they look like they are having loads of fun! 

What breed are they?


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks.

Bo is Cocker Spaniel x Border Terrier
Badger is Cocker Spaniel x Lakeland Terrier


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

what a lovely dogs:001_tt1:


----------

